# Arrest made in dog dragging death



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sometimes justice is faster then usual.
Hopefully this clown spends some quality time with a dog lover in prison
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/22089182/detail.html


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One can only hope. 

DFrost


----------

